# [Gothic 1: Feuergolem] Wieso friert er nicht?



## Iwan260388 (7. Mai 2005)

servus,

Auf dem weg zu xardas bin ich beim feuergolem. bei den wirken die eiszauber nicht und mit normalen waffen kann man den eh nicht besiegen.
das versteh ich nicht. stell ich mich zu glatt an oder was?


----------



## Deathangel123 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> Auf dem weg zu xardas bin ich beim feuergolem. bei den wirken die eiszauber nicht und mit normalen waffen kann man den eh nicht besiegen.
> das versteh ich nicht. stell ich mich zu glatt an oder was?



Kinder, da seht ihr was Drogen anrichten können


----------



## bsekranker (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Deathangel123 am 07.05.2005 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich gewesen, wenn der Threadersteller angegeben hätte, dass es sich um Gothic (1 oder 2?) handelt...


----------



## zorian (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Deathangel123 am 07.05.2005 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich mich immer frage, warum ist es in Rollenspielen immer so dass Eismagie perfekt ist um Feuer zu schlagen, kälte macht imho dem Feuer eigentlich keinen schaden. Das einzige was hilft ist Luftentzug, da wären Vakuumzauber am besten , gefolgt von Sand und Wasser.


----------



## Iwan260388 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				bsekranker am 07.05.2005 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Deathangel123 am 07.05.2005 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tschuldigung, ich versuchs zu ändern.


----------



## Deathangel123 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				zorian am 07.05.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Deathangel123 am 07.05.2005 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder der ABC Feuerlöscher-Zauber


----------



## Grappa11 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> Auf dem weg zu xardas bin ich beim feuergolem. bei den wirken die eiszauber nicht und mit normalen waffen kann man den eh nicht besiegen.
> das versteh ich nicht. stell ich mich zu glatt an oder was?




Eispfeil wirkt defintiv auf den Golem. Es richten aber tatsächlich, wie Du festgestellt hast nicht alle Eiszauber Schaden an. Wie gesagt mit (weiß ich net mehr so genau) mit 4-6 Eispfeilen ist der Golem besiegt.


----------



## King-of-Pain (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Deathangel123 am 07.05.2005 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zorian am 07.05.2005 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist Gothic I bei 2 musst du nicht an nen golem vorbei um zu Xardas zu gehen

aber ka wie ich den gekillt hab


----------



## Rosini (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> Auf dem weg zu xardas bin ich beim feuergolem. bei den wirken die eiszauber nicht und mit normalen waffen kann man den eh nicht besiegen.
> das versteh ich nicht. stell ich mich zu glatt an oder was?



Versuch es mal mit dem Zauber Eispfeil. Damit sollte es normalerweise gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				zorian am 07.05.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Deathangel123 am 07.05.2005 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ähm... denk mal nach: eis => aufs feuer => eis schmilzt => WASSER!!!  


außerdem würde je nach material auch das eis das material abkühlen, so dass es schwieriger zu entflammen ist.


----------



## _Slayer_ (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*

Gab's da nicht irgendeinen Zauber der Eis/Donner/Kugelblitz hieß? Ich glaub, mit dem hab ich das Mistvieh platt gemacht.


----------



## Iwan260388 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Rosini am 07.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal eioner der die frage ernst nimmt.


----------



## zorian (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Herbboy am 07.05.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm... denk mal nach: eis => aufs feuer => eis schmilzt => WASSER!!!



Sag ich doch, ein Wasserzauber wäre viel effektiver.  So ist es doch sehr umständlich, da es eine weile dauert bis eis schmilzt. Ich sag ja nicht dass es nichts nützt, aber es gilt immer als die perfekte Konter, was es aber beileibe nicht ist.


----------



## Morito (7. Mai 2005)

Den Feuergolem am besten mit 2 oder 3 Kugelblitzen in Asche verwandlen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				zorian am 07.05.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.05.2005 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, wenn du aber auf  wasserzauber spezialisiert wärest, dann wäre das bei allen nicht-feuergegner widerum ein witz [ "oh gott - er hat mich nassgemacht! " ], aber mit eis hast du eine "harte" waffe oder kannst gegner auch erstarren lassen, und wenn du eh schon eiszauber beherrschst, dann kannst du es als quasi-wasser gegen feuer benutzen    wozu dann nen extra wasserzauber sprechen, wenn du auf eis spezialisiert bist   

also, jetzt mal angenommen es gäbe magie in der realtität...


----------



## zorian (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Herbboy am 07.05.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also, jetzt mal angenommen es gäbe magie in der realtität...



Hast ja recht, ich würde mich in auch für Frost/Eismagie entscheiden, alleine die Vorteile bei der Lebensmittellagerung sind bestechend. Die Klimaanlage im Sommer ist dann auch überflüssig.


----------



## Max_Power (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Herbboy am 07.05.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem würde je nach material auch das eis das material abkühlen, so dass es schwieriger zu entflammen ist.



genau das is der punkt: Feuer braucht, um weiterbrennen zu können, als erstes mal Sauerstoff und Nahrung, aber es braucht auch ne Mindesttemperatur des zu verbrennenden Materials. So funktioniert auch Löschen mit Wasser: man kühlt das zu löschende Objekt soweit runter, daß es nicht mehr brennbar ist.
nun, und wenn ich fette Eiszauber draufknalle, dann kühlt das natürlich den Brandherd weiter runter, dadurch löschts das Feuer.


----------



## rengaru (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*

hat ivan jetzt eigentlich eine antwort bekommen? also ich habe ihn glaube ich mit nem Kugelblitz kalt gemacht. stand nicht in einem buch, was man benötigt um einen feuergolem zu töten?


----------



## Grappa11 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*



			
				Iwan260388 am 07.05.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 07.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war er ja nicht der einzige, oder?


----------



## Gajeza (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wieso friert er nicht?*

Ich glaub Kugelblitz war es. Hat bei mir ziemlich gut gewirkt.


----------



## geoelter (9. Mai 2005)

Moin, darfst nich die kleinen Eiszauber nehmen. Musst schon mal ein bißchen protzen. Wenn Du n bißchen einkaufst, vorher (Neues Lager, beim Magier am Erzhaufen, geht als erstes). Nimm Dir mal 2 oder 3 Eiswellen mit. Wenn Du in Bogen / Armbrust schon richtig gut bis, dann schau Dir mal die Treppen im Fels an, von oben geht´s auch!
Direkt gehts nur, wenn Du schon ein paar Level hast, mit ner dicken Keule. Musst aber zwischendurch immer mal weglaufen und heilen...


----------

